# Do your camera pictures suck too?



## Maniac2k (Aug 28, 2011)

Ive taken pictures in all kinds of light and every one is so grainy they are worthless. My wifes old flip phone takes better pictures than my gn. Just wanted to know if it is my phone or not. Now that the rezound is unlocked, I'm seriously thinking about changing.


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

The camera does suck. Read the review on droid-life....the only good thing we have going is really the zero lag shutter

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## scariola (Nov 2, 2011)

Maniac2k said:


> Ive taken pictures in all kinds of light and every one is so grainy they are worthless. My wifes old flip phone takes better pictures than my gn. Just wanted to know if it is my phone or not. Now that the rezound is unlocked, I'm seriously thinking about changing.


I saw someone else say that you must focus the lens by long holding the camera button. Don't just click, hold.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Tap-to-focus first and then snap and that gives you the best picture. Not gonna be amazing but for me, it's plenty good enough.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, it really does suck. No two ways to put it. But then again, its the least important feature to me.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I think the camera is okay for a phone. Does what I need it to do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I think the camera is okay for a phone. Does what I need it to do.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1 and the zero shutter lag is one of my favorite features.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jezze4 (Nov 29, 2011)

I was kinda disappointed with the camera's picture quality when I compared it to my brother's Galaxy S II and my uncle's iPhone 4S. Then I compared taking pictures in a semi-dark room with a galaxy s II, and the Nexus did better. It really does well in low-light conditions compared to the gs2, even thought it does have a lot of noise


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

ya the camera is abysmal. Any shots taken indoors are basically useless. Way too much noise in all the pics i feel like my samsung omnia took better pics 4 years ago. I also dont think the screen does the camera any favors the hd really shows how bad the camera is.


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

I can tell most of you guys never owned an HTC phone. The orig Incredible had a camera(w/software) twice as good as this one.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Maniac2k said:


> I can tell most of you guys never owned an HTC phone. The orig Incredible had a camera(w/software) twice as good as this one.


Actually that's the phone I came from. I thought it was one of the worst overrated cameras I had seen.


----------



## youneek (Jul 25, 2011)

This camera is excellent. The 4s with camera+ is amazing and I'm sure there are other good cameras but this one has been great for me. Next year some incredible camera sensors are coming out... For now, use an hdr app or some other photo app if you aren't satisfied with your pics

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stashtrey (Oct 16, 2011)

Compared to the Droid x it is like a digital SLR!

No complaints. It is a phone.....camera is a bonus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FastCR (Sep 6, 2011)

I think it kinda sucks. My phone is my primary camera and it gets the job done (coming from moto) but it's definitely not fantastic. I find myself zooming in for MMS messages to make it look a little better on the receivers end.

This is my first samsung built phone, and I'm not a fanboy, but I can deal with it, and in an area with almost exclusively CDMA coverage I'm loving the Nexus treatment and it's outweighing the camera and bugs.


----------



## CraigHwk (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't buy into the "It's just a phone" camp. Times have changed. People expect to have a good camera in their phone, and there are plenty of good cameras out there. Just a shame we get this device with great hardware, but a generation or two behind in camera. Would have made the phone almost perfect.


----------



## fish1552 (Jul 26, 2011)

For me, compared to my Droid, it's lightning fast and better resolution. For those having problems, are you tapping the screen to get the focus locked in? For me, it took a few days to figure that out but now things are great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Maniac2k (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah its just a $300 phone locked into a 2 year contract! Really guys? Who carries a camera around everyday? No i want to be able to snap a good pic. And the washed out screen. Ahh its just a phone not a pc.... Bs. Low volume? Why am i compromising? Im not. Swapping for a rezound today.


----------



## stashtrey (Oct 16, 2011)

Enjoy your Dre Beats, angry camera loving guy! 
Its funny how people are so angry and hung up on the camera which is a great camera....not the best....not the worst.....when you knew it wasn't the strong point if you even remotely did your homework.

Wahhh! I am taking it back! Wah!

People like you will find something to complain about no matter what.

If the camera was so important and it was widely known that the nexus didn't have the best camera available.....why did you buy it and set yourself up for disappointment?

Perhaps there is no pleasing you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

My camera works awesome. Pics as good as tbolt and way better than bionic

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MonsterAndroid (Dec 1, 2011)

I have great pics, pictures compared to my razor are actually better. Very green on this razor.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

The camera is fine. Not the best, and certainly not the worst. The zero shutter lag and other features make up for it IMO.

I think it takes pretty good pictures. Almost as good my Thunderbolt. Are you going to win any photography awards with it? No. But it gets the job done.

If it was 8MP and took the same quality pics people would probably notice less.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

its all in the software. This is one thing that Samsung had almost perfected when it came to the TouchWiz camera, It refined the pictures when taken.

the camera software on this phone is lame. One of the problems with AOSP is really the crappy camera software. its seems to use no noise reduction, compression must be set way too high. Hacked camera software is what we need


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

i totally agree, these pictures suck.


----------



## hajabooja (Jul 9, 2011)

nhat said:


> i totally agree, these pictures suck.


Haha.... yeah, those are awful!


----------



## ap4tor (Dec 24, 2011)

the washed out sky and lack of detail on the pigeons is terrible.


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

I got HDR Camera+ and it does wonders for the quality of the pics, you could get the free one if you dont mind adds, it still does awesome stuff to the pics. Don't hate on the camera as much as the AOSP camera app, like a previous poster mentioned.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The camera is good enough for me. We have 2 12 MP point and shoots and a Nikon DSLR so my phone is only for random shots anyways.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running RootzBoat using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

nhat said:


> i totally agree, these pictures suck.


Are those from the stock app? My pictures are so grainy.

Also how are people focusing? When I hold down the on screen camera button nothing happens.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't mind it one bit. The ability to capture drunken antics on the fly completely makes up for it IMO









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ap4tor said:


> the washed out sky and lack of detail on the pigeons is terrible.


Really?


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

the phone sucks when there are dynamic contrast variations in the frame shot. it won't get even lighting in so i'll get super bright or super dark. i'm quite disappointed in the camera quality tbh.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Tap the screen on the area you want it to compensate for and it will adjust the brightness accordingly. If you want both areas to have normalized brightness use camera+ hdr feature.

Really, guys? Maybe we just need a dedicated "whine about your phone" forum..

Edit: I'm actually very happy with my camera. Its not a professional grade camera but its better than the phones I've had before.
For best results tap the screen where the subject of your image is, and wait till the box turns green. Then snap the photo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Skyboxer1968 (Jul 9, 2011)

I am pleased with the camera so far. Even better using hdr+. Coming from an inc 2, where hdr+ took about 5 seconds to gather the shots, the gnex takes about a half second. No focusing problems for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk,


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree...the camera sucks on 4.0.1 and .2. But the update of 4.0.3 has made it MUCH better. Takes great pics now. I think it has to do with the zero shutter lag thing. On .3 it actually focuses before it shoots. Much improved.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

loudaccord said:


> I can tell most of you guys never owned an HTC phone. The orig Incredible had a camera(w/software) twice as good as this one.


I did.. still don't see much difference. I prefer my NIKON for serious photos. For snapshots camera phones work OK at best.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

mcmillanje said:


> I did.. still don't see much difference. I prefer my NIKON for serious photos. For snapshots camera phones work OK at best.
> 
> Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


but...but...why can't my cell phone take pics on par with a dedicated p&r or dslr??? it almost has the same mps! at this rate, my phone camera will never be able to replace a real camera...

/unrealisticexpectations


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

nhat said:


> but...but...why can't my cell phone take pics on par with a dedicated p&r or dslr??? it almost has the same mps! at this rate, my phone camera will never be able to replace a real camera...
> 
> /unrealisticexpectations


You fanboys never cease to amaze me. Every time this question is asked on the forums, there is always someone who accuses the one who asks it of thinking that the Nexus camera is supposed to be as good as a dslr. No one has said that...the fact is...and what the complaints are about...is the undeniable fact that the cameras on our Nexi take poorer quality photos than most other PHONES out there.

I've observed that there is a marked difference in quality between 4.0.2 and 4.0.3...which indicates this may be software related. So why can't we discuss this as developers, and not bash the OP for asking what is a very legitimate question? Come on folks...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

the camera is fine... just push the shutter and bam, the panaramic was weird, but i took pics and they look great... if you want super awesome pics get a digi cam, its a phone not a SLR people


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

loudaccord said:


> I can tell most of you guys never owned an HTC phone. The orig Incredible had a camera(w/software) twice as good as this one.


Funny you mention the inc. Ahh memories. I really loved that phone, the camera is the best i've see honestly. Definately better than the thunderbolts. Which suprised me. But the nexus really annoys me. Especially when samsung has had good cameras in the GSII


----------



## J0sh (Jan 5, 2012)

Most of my pictures turn out great, but there are occasionally some that don't turn out too well. Oh well, it's fine for me. So far I'm really liking the camera, especially with the zero shutter lag! My last phone was an iPhone 3GS, it was nice, but this phone (and its camera) just blows me away!! I love my Gnex and the only thing that bugs me is seeing people hating on it (not anyone here, it's the people on some other websites who like to bash the heck out of the GNex whenever they can.)


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

I say these came out really nice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Crosshex12 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ooooooh wingstop, I'm hungry now=)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using RootzWiki


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Sigh....the camera from what I can tell is a decent camera the auto focus and just auto everything seems to suck. Manually set the exposures and such and you'll see what I mean, the pictures come out twice as good.... Hope this helps everyone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

I've got no complaints about the camera. I think its amazing. Takes amazing pictures in any light. Extremely fast. The touch to focus works great. I had the rezound before which had a great camera and I like the nexus even better.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's what I think about it after my first real outing with the camera...

Its a software bug. The photos are high quality and clear when the software has little to no control. But once metering or ISO gets adjusted by the software it goes to crap. There needs to be manual controls on the phone. I want to choose my metering. The software is just off IMO.. I shot during a sunset last night and the sun was to my back and the left side of my framing was darker due to trees blocking the sun, and the right edge had the sun on a building.. the phone would NOT get a good shot. It was always under exposed no matter where I focused. Let me choose to blow out a fringe portion so I can actually see a face in the pic.
My other complaint is no ISO or Shutter time control.. I swear it shots at 400 in broad daylight. They need 4 software settings:
1 - speed.. can cause noise, but is instant
2 - balanced.. may have noise, and may miss a moment due to slightly longer shutter 
3 - quality.. lowest ISO needed, slightly longer shutter time and little to no noise
4 - Manual.. let me play with my damn settings

But its a phone, I always am reminded of that

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't use the camera much on the phone but it gets the job done for me. I do like the no lag between shots though.


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

Too bad we can't override or change the compression scheme. The noise is just awful.


----------



## grayzweb (Jun 10, 2011)

I am happy with the camera. Even with the stock software you can edit to a good degree. I often tweak highlights/ shadows.
It is better than the Droid X, and better than any BlackBerry I have ever owned.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Short version: when I was shopping for my next phone I wanted an unlocked phone with the largest dev community pumping out the custom roms. I was shopping for an Android phone with a camera. I wasn't shopping for a camera with a phone. This camera is more than adequate for my purposes. If I want camera image perfection on a trip or whatever I take the digital camera.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

msjohnson2868 said:


> You fanboys never cease to amaze me. Every time this question is asked on the forums, there is always someone who accuses the one who asks it of thinking that the Nexus camera is supposed to be as good as a dslr. No one has said that...the fact is...and what the complaints are about...is the undeniable fact that the cameras on our Nexi take poorer quality photos than most other PHONES out there.
> 
> I've observed that there is a marked difference in quality between 4.0.2 and 4.0.3...which indicates this may be software related. So why can't we discuss this as developers, and not bash the OP for asking what is a very legitimate question? Come on folks...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


so because i don't find reason to complain about every shortcoming, i'm a fanboy?

unlike others, i realized before buying the phone that it isn't the spec-beast everyone had hoped for. so instead of complaining, i enjoy it for what it is and live with its shortcomings instead. even so, it is far and away the best phone i've ever had in every regard.

i, and others as well, don't think the pictures suck. could they be better? yes. perhaps people on this forum need to pick and choose their adjectives better. the pictures taken by our phones clearly do not suck, but they do leave something to be desired. the only thing more annoying than someone saying this sucks or that sucks on this phone is someone asking for the best rom or kernel.


----------

